# 2015 Honda Foreman best plow?



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 2015 Honda Foreman. Whats the best plow for it. I already have a winch. I need it to go high enough to run up on a trailer too.


----------



## Ben C (Oct 28, 2015)

Best is a very subjective term and loaded question. There are numerous options out there for ATV plows. A little more information would help in making a suggestion. What kind of budget are you working with? Do you want full hydraulic control (up/down, angle) or is winch control for raise/lower and manual angling ok? How wide of a blade are you looking for? 48" and 60" are probably the most common for ATV's. Prices can range from a few hundred to a few thousand. Currently we're looking at adding a boss 5' strait fully hydraulic to a 2009 Polaris 550 XP for sidewalks/parking space clean up at a large apartment complex and for the few residential driveways we do. They are in the 2K+range. Likewise, a friend has a $500 Eagle brand plow on his Polaris that he uses for his 2 large driveways in a rural area with no problem. If you're using it for commercial plowing and need production level efficiency, my opinion (for what its worth) is that the time savings from a full hydraulic plow easily offsets the additional cost. Like everything though, your particular situation will likely differ from ours.


----------



## Ben C (Oct 28, 2015)

Forgot to add one of the most important considerations: is there dealer support nearby for what ever brand of plow you buy if you're looking for commercial use. Added to that if you have other plows ie: on a truck, that you're used to/have parts for staying within the same brand has some merit if you're happy with that brand.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

good questions? I figured id use a winch. didn't think much about the angle part being controllable from the seat. We use fisher plows and just bought a cage snow fire. What brands sell full hydraulic? what brands are dependable using my winch only?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The Boss or Meyer atv plows are sweet.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if this is a commercial unit doing more than just your own drive I'd get a Boss ATV plow. Power up/down and power angle.

if this is just for your own use or your just doing sidewalks or wont need to change the angle a lot, Moose would be my next choice. or maybe you can get the moose power angle setup on a ATV plow and still just use your winch for up/down.

are you doing small drives or long runs? 

for you trailer is this a tilt or are you going up a set of ramps or a drop gate?




the county style shines in the long runs cause of the higher moldboard that rolls the snow higher and farther!

Id say 60" for width which ever way you go! 
unless its a sidewalk machine and you need to be smaller to fit on the walks


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

KFI plows...HERE


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Side walk plowing for the most part. It would also be to assist the pusher with clearing curbs. More for fun...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

im gonna say go with the Moose county Plow either the 60" or 50" 

just my thoughts.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I find that my moose 50" is just a hair too wide to do sidewalks in my development. At max angle it is just about exactly the width of my sidewalk (I have the grass strip between the walkway and the street) I have to be perfect not to catch the grass and when I hit the neighbor who doesn't keep a nice grass edge forget it. If the width is not an issue it's a nice plow. Just got the poly edge to try out this year.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

the boss was pretty expensive. I can't seem to find a Moose rm4 for my 2015 foreman tho'


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I had the basic moose on my outlander.. Manual angle and winch up and down.. I paid 530.00 out the door from my local can am dealer.. I went with the 60in wide since I was told anything smaller when angled wouldnt be as wide at my atv.. Was a decent plow for the money only thing I didnt like was how the winch hooked to the plow frame.. I havent saw a rm4 yet so not sure how they are but the added pick up height seems nice.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They're all good. Just add one and go. It's not rocket science with a four wheeler.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2080944 said:


> They're all good. Just add one and go. It's not rocket science with a four wheeler.


I wish it were that easy. Not all are good. Efficiency is the key to making money moving snow. 4wheeler plows are just another step in our becoming more efficient. We use XLS plows. Made us a ton of money. Went to a Kage snowFire for the loader. Super efficient. Went to liquid anti/deicing this year too. Will save money. Finding the right 4wheeler plow will be the same way. It's a calculated approach to managing ice and snow. Otherwise you're leaving profits on the ground instead of your pocket.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2080944 said:


> They're all good. Just add one and go. It's not rocket science with a four wheeler.


Agree with this, your making it WAY to complicated. And comparing an atv plow to and xls.....c'mon man


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

dieselss;2081036 said:


> Agree with this, your making it WAY to complicated. And comparing an atv plow to and xls.....c'mon man


again, you make the best choice that puts the most money in your pocket. i guess both of you would say it doesn't make a difference who you put behind the wheel of the plow truck. anyone will work its not rocket science... I started this thread looking for people that knew about atvs plows. go ahead and say what you want to say then troll someone else thread. I'll be making money while you're on plowsite trying to figure out what you're doing wrong.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

iPlowNH;2047118 said:


> Side walk plowing for the most part. It would also be to assist the pusher with clearing curbs. More for fun...


Your talking about sidewalk plowing. I read the info in the thread, you have your choices but are crying about money. 
Then this....more for fun? Sweet, while YOUR buying toys, my money will be investing back into equipment. 
You can troll yourself

Lastly, no snow anywhere. Who's making money but seasonals, and you don't need equipment for that....in a sence.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Ramitt;2080873 said:


> I had the basic moose on my outlander.. Manual angle and winch up and down.. I paid 530.00 out the door from my local can am dealer.. I went with the 60in wide since I was told anything smaller when angled wouldnt be as wide at my atv.. Was a decent plow for the money only thing I didnt like was how the winch hooked to the plow frame.. I havent saw a rm4 yet so not sure how they are but the added pick up height seems nice.


I like the added height. It seemed the most appealing. Easy to load on a trailer or even in the back of a truck (maybe backed up). I'd like to put tracks on it so I can use it on our snowmobile trails too. not sure how the tracks do plowing or if I'd be better off buying a dedicated atvs for plowing. I have an industrial complex that we started with this year. I can do the walks and the smoking areas behind the buildings with my bobcat but i figure the melt off would reveal a lot of damage since the walks are thinner concrete than what you would normally drive on. Was it easy to remove the plow on the Outlander/Moose? As in: yank the plow off and after loading the atvs a guy could throw the plow in the truck? I think the RM4 mounts put a lot of the weight on the front of the machine while the mount you use distribute it evenly? Also does the mid mount hang down under the machine, as in decreases the ground clearance?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not trying to be a dick, but honestly, all four wheelers are capable. The difference is, do you want IRS or solid rear axle, and a few other minor things. But they'll all push snow just fine. Same with the plow for it. Moose and County both make good ones, but they'll all push snow just fine. You're not going to be "leaving money on the table" with any four wheeler, or almost any plow as long as it's wide enough to do the job. Nothing significant has changed in either of them since fuel injection and power steering.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

iPlowNH;2081060 said:


> I like the added height. It seemed the most appealing. Easy to load on a trailer or even in the back of a truck (maybe backed up). I'd like to put tracks on it so I can use it on our snowmobile trails too. not sure how the tracks do plowing or if I'd be better off buying a dedicated atvs for plowing. I have an industrial complex that we started with this year. I can do the walks and the smoking areas behind the buildings with my bobcat but i figure the melt off would reveal a lot of damage since the walks are thinner concrete than what you would normally drive on. Was it easy to remove the plow on the Outlander/Moose? As in: yank the plow off and after loading the atvs a guy could throw the plow in the truck? I think the RM4 mounts put a lot of the weight on the front of the machine while the mount you use distribute it evenly? Also does the mid mount hang down under the machine, as in decreases the ground clearance?


For me it was hard to put the mid mount plate up further due to me having aftermarket skid plates.. It didnt hang down very far.. You had the thickness of the metal and about the 1in ears that stuck down for the plow.. Took me longer to put the winch cable through the pulley and hook it to my bumper than it did hooking the plow to the mid mount



Angle doesnt show it that well but thats about 10in off the ground... This is where the mid mount lacks.. As far as loading it into a truck you would have to take it off unless you used a bank or long ramps.. It could be pulled off and loaded by yourself tho if you wanted to go that route..


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2081086 said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but honestly, all four wheelers are capable. The difference is, do you want IRS or solid rear axle, and a few other minor things. But they'll all push snow just fine. Same with the plow for it. Moose and County both make good ones, but they'll all push snow just fine. You're not going to be "leaving money on the table" with any four wheeler, or almost any plow as long as it's wide enough to do the job. Nothing significant has changed in either of them since fuel injection and power steering.


I got a solid axle because we use it for hauling sod on a trailer in the summer. Makes sod jobs much easier. Got electric shift and power steering this time. It'll be cirsf time with a plow. Heard the various complaints on different plow from homeowners but looking for professional opinions from guys that actually have used them. Especially now they have front mounts. It's 2300 sq ft of walk behind the buildings. Afraid to put a bobcat on it. I could use my mini skid steer but it'll be too slow. This our first year with this industrial complex and we want to make a good impression. We were $5700.oo higher than the Closest bid so they expect a lot. We also signed an agreement for a $75,000.00 German beer garden to be built in an employee rec area in the Spring and they want us to also put a plan together to irrigate and sod 53,000 Sqft of turf with rain gardens added at the same time. They just bought the property. I want to make sure we are dead on with our snow operations here. Not fumbling around with a 4wheer and plow. It's the first time we are trying a 4wheeler. I'm almost tempted to get an S70 bobcat with a snowblower.


----------



## iPlowNH (Mar 10, 2014)

Ben C;2044854 said:


> Forgot to add one of the most important considerations: is there dealer support nearby for what ever brand of plow you buy if you're looking for commercial use. Added to that if you have other plows ie: on a truck, that you're used to/have parts for staying within the same brand has some merit if you're happy with that brand.


Thx for the info. Here's what I got from my local boss dealer: 
" It was good to see you yesterday. Hoping you are feeling better. I see, according to the information you gave me, that Boss recommends either the 4' Poly straight blade or the 5'. They are priced at $1977 and $2040 respectively. Let me know what you would like to do. "
When you angle a 60" can you get a 48" walkway with out catching turf?


----------



## skimastr105 (Aug 18, 2009)

We got a 4' boss this year. We use it on a mix of residential and commercial walks, so the narrower blade made sense for us. It is almost the exact same width as our Honda foreman when angled. It works great and is hands down faster than a bobcat.



iPlowNH;2081489 said:


> Thx for the info. Here's what I got from my local boss dealer:
> " It was good to see you yesterday. Hoping you are feeling better. I see, according to the information you gave me, that Boss recommends either the 4' Poly straight blade or the 5'. They are priced at $1977 and $2040 respectively. Let me know what you would like to do. "
> When you angle a 60" can you get a 48" walkway with out catching turf?


----------

